# $500 Cash Giveaway for March



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Want more cash? :spend:

As previously noted... we love giving away money! :spend: :spend: :spend:

Congratulations to *brandonnash*... February's winner! :clap:

Yes... we are stimulating the economy... :whistling:

Since I made an error in the email that went out at the end of the last giveaway that only 10 posts were required... this giveaway will only required 10 posts (new threads, new posts - includes replies) during the month of March 2009, _instead of 25._ That is ten (10) posts with a 25 word minimum - no post padding! We will throw in one other minor caveat... you must also have your equipment listed in the *Home Theater Equipment* forum.

*Qualifiers:*
*
Ten (10) threads or posts during the month of March 2009 (25 word minimum - no post padding).
Equipment must be listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.
Entry must be posted by March 31, 2009 12AM CST.
*
Let us know you want to be entered into the giveaway by posting in the *$500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*. DO NOT post in that thread until after you have qualified, otherwise your post will be deleted.

Anyone who has won any giveaways within the last six months cannot enter. We want to be sure to spread the stimulus around a bit. :T

How much easier can it get... :dontknow:

Good luck to everyone who enters. :bigsmile:


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Sonnie, 

Where can we see for ourselves how many posts we have per a given month on our account settings? Since I just joined it's easier for me to track but on the 3rd month of this give away I might have to check more carefully before I post on the qualification thread.

thanks,
Strype


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Upper right corner of the navigation bar... under the *Welcome, Strype*... you should see a link to My Profile My Threads My Posts.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

oh, got it. Thank you.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

????


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I will hopefully be able to get to this within the next few days. I am swamped! :work:


----------



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

I may as well throw my hat in the ring also!:yes:


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

When do you hold the drawing?


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009*

Here is a quote sonnie made yesterday in another thread


> I will hopefully be able to get to this within the next few days. I am swamped!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations to *paints*... winner of the March $500 Cash Giveaway!

arty:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations Paints, enjoy your winnings!


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats Paints

use it well


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

So what are you going to get with the winnings Paints? :spend:

congrats.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey paints, congrats!!! HT equipment in your future??


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

This is awesome!!! Thank you Shack!

Guess I better decide between the Yambeka's or putting together an Infinity Primus system (leaning on the Infinity). To think...3 months ago I was probably gonna go HTIB. So glad I didn't and it's because I read all you Shacksters opinions on building a system.

Either way I'll update my equimpment list as I go.

Hopefully someday I can help out the newbies as much as you guys have helped out this newb.

My family and I really appreciate this. Thanks again Shack! It is with great pleasure that this is the site I recommend to my friends/co-workers if they have any A/V questions. I know they will be dealt with courteously and as we know who post here. That really is priceless.

Shack Rules!!


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

congrats!


----------

